

Ask HN: Time off after Graduation? - DiJu519

Currently, i&#x27;m in my last semester of a 5 year Computer Engineering degree. I&#x27;ve been fortunate enough to land some nice co-op positions with companies locally, and am happy with my work history.<p>I&#x27;d love to take a few months off to develop my own skills(i love the mobile space, but need some more hands on app development experience), along with a bit of travel, and getting into real-estate with my father.<p>What&#x27;s holding me back, is wondering how employers will view my gap in work history if i take a few months off? Will they look at my resume and say &quot;Why didn&#x27;t this guy get hired right out of school&quot;?<p>I&#x27;d hope that if I had something to show for with my time, then I&#x27;d be in a better position in their eyes. I&#x27;m not in debt, and have majority of my co-op money saved.<p>I guess i&#x27;m looking for some reassurance. Thoughts?<p>Thanks.
======
nostrademons
A few months off won't hurt you. I've got gaps between all of my jobs and it's
never been a problem. It does put you in a slight disadvantage in negotiations
(companies will often bid your salary up higher if they feel like they have to
hire you quickly or else somebody else will), but if you have solid skills and
tangible accomplishments to demonstrate, they'll want you regardless and
figure they don't want to leave you on the open market for somebody else to
grab.

A few _years_ out of the workforce can hurt you. I have a friend that decided
to spend a few months traipsing around South-east Asia, that few months became
5 years, and now he worries about being unemployable.

------
sp332
How much time are you talking? Professionally, no one's going to mind if you
take a few months break. Personally, I _strongly encourage_ you to take a
break! Just decompressing after 17 years in school and getting used to real
life is going to take a while. Of course this depends on how much "real life"
exposure you had during school :) but for me it was about 7 months.

~~~
DiJu519
I have about 2 years of work experience due to co-op, and a previous relevant
job prior to co-op.

I'm thinking about 4 months to decompress.

------
sdgfnlk
I think the best course of action is to still do the interviews, but ask the
potential employer for a late start date. Personally I took about 4 months off
after I finished classes. I arranged the start date of my job to be early
September (I finished classes in April; probably went to same school as you, 5
year program with co-op and whatnot).

------
robbiea
Work gap is fine as long as it is right after school. You have an easy story
to account for the gap, and it's a good time to take a break.

------
logn
I think you could interview, accept a job, and put off the start date for 4-6
weeks. Just tell them in the interview process your intentions.

